# Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

*Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen*

Hallo!


Ich mache mal extra noch einen Thread auf weil diese Frage spezieller ist. Ich habe schon neue Lüfter bestellt welche hinten ins Gehäuse sollen.
Mein Mainboard hat 2* 4 Pin CPU und 3 * 4 Pin Gehäuselüfter Anschlüsse.
Die Idee war vorne die beiden identischen Lüfter mit gleicher Drehzahl per 4 Pin Y-Kabel zu betreiben. Und die andere beiden Gehäuselüfter normal an die andere freien Plätze anzuschließen.
Jetzt habe ich noch zwei Fragen:

1.) werden die beiden Lüfter welche per Y-Kabel angeschlossen sind dann als 1 Lüfter im Bios zusammengefasst angezeigt?
2. ) kann ich auch einen Gehäuselüfter einfach an den zweiten CPU 4 Pin PWM Anschluss anschließen?

Bei Frage 2 könnte ich ja das Y-Kabel einfach weglassen. Am liebsten hätte ich wenn alle Lüfter einzeln später angezeigt werden. Und ich sie auch einzeln steuern kann.


----------



## Ryle (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen*



> 1.) werden die beiden Lüfter welche per Y-Kabel angeschlossen sind dann als 1 Lüfter im Bios zusammengefasst angezeigt?


In Prinzip wird ein Lüfter gesteuert und das Board erhält auch das Signal von diesem Lüfter, der andere erhält das selbe PWM Signal und läuft dann eben mehr oder weniger mit der selben Drehzahl.


> 2. ) kann ich auch einen Gehäuselüfter einfach an den zweiten CPU 4 Pin PWM Anschluss anschließen?


Kommt auf dein Board an. Bei manchen wird der zweite CPU Anschluss genauso gesteuert wie der erste, bei anderen kann man die Anschlüsse unabhängig voneinander steuern.

Überhaupt gibt es auch recht viele Board da draußen, deren 4 Pin Anschlüsse gar keine PWM fähigen sind. Sieht man vor allem bei MSI recht oft.


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen*

OK, wenn ich die vorderen Lüfter welche ja identisch sind mit dem Y-Kabel betreibe ist es ja nicht so schlimm. Die haben ja auch die selbe Größe und Drehzahl.


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen*

1) Dein Mainboardanschluss kann nur ein Tachosignal verarbeiten, wenn du über ein Y-Kabel zwei Lüfter ansteckst werden beide geregelt aber es wird nur von einem Lüfter die Drehzahl angezeigt. 
Bei zwei baugleichen Lüftern werden sie aber ca. +-50rpm die gleiche Drehzahl haben.

2) Ist dein Gehäuselüfter einen 4-Pin Anschluss?


----------



## RyzA (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen*



Abductee schrieb:


> 2) Ist dein Gehäuselüfter einen 4-Pin Anschluss? Ganz versteh ich die Frage nicht.


Ja das sind alles 4 Pin Lüfter.


----------



## Abductee (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen*

Dann wird er vom Mainboard auch geregelt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen*



Headcrash schrieb:


> 1.) werden die beiden Lüfter welche per Y-Kabel angeschlossen sind dann als 1 Lüfter im Bios zusammengefasst angezeigt?


Ja



Headcrash schrieb:


> 2. ) kann ich auch einen Gehäuselüfter einfach an den zweiten CPU 4 Pin PWM Anschluss anschließen?


Klar geht das, die Frage ist dann immer, nach welcher Temperatur ein Lüfteranschluss geregelt wird. Es kann die CPU-Temperatur sein, oder aber auch die Chipsatztemperatur. Es hilft leider nur ausprobieren. einstellen und beobachten. Einen Lüfter umzustecken ist eine Arbeit von Sekunden.

Ich z.B. bevorzuge es, wenn der hintere Lüfter mit der CPU-Temperatur geregelt wird. Und überhaupt halte ich die CPU-Temperatur für eine sinnvolle Regelgröße. Die Chipsatztemperatur schwank extrem, sobald große Datenmengen transportiert werden. Da können aber auch Lüfter nichts dran ändern, und sie drhene hoch, nur weil man Daten kopiert. Bei modernen Boards kann z.T nicht nur zwischen den Betriebsmodi (also 4-PIn PWM oder 3-PIN DC) wählen, sondern auch über die Temperaturquelle. Einfach mal im Bios schauen oder im Handbuch, ich bin jetzt zu faul dazu, hab noch einen dicken Kopf. 

Wirklich ideal ist natürlich immer ein Temperaturregler direkt vor dem hinteren Lüfter. Dann hat wirklich die Erwärmung der Luft im Gehäuse. Das können aber nur separate Lüftersteuerungeb.


----------



## nobody45 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Frage zu PWM Lüfter,  Y-Kabel und Mainboard Anschlüssen*

Prima


----------

